# Noob 75g stocking questions



## NewETown (Jul 31, 2008)

So I'm thinking about re-doing my 75 gallon tank to have a little more color in it than it does now.

What I'd like to do is have a breeding school of some sort of Victorian cichlid. I really like the red/blue/green combo that a lot of the Vics have. Are there any in particular that would breed/school well in a 75 gallon? I'm partial to the nyereri, but I really enjoy the Christmas Fulus, flamebacks, and Hap limax as well.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, or, if these are difficult to keep in groups like I want to do, what fish would mix well with them and allow them to breed? I've been keeping fish for years, Africans specifically for about the last three or so, so I'm more than aware of what it takes to maintain a happy/healthy tank.

Thanks in advanced,
Everett


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Some of the Vics are hard on each other, so I hear, but a 75 is a good size tank. I am sure someone will experience in keeping Vics will weigh in with good advice.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

NewETown said:


> So I'm thinking about re-doing my 75 gallon tank to have a little more color in it than it does now.
> 
> What I'd like to do is have a breeding school of some sort of Victorian cichlid. I really like the red/blue/green combo that a lot of the Vics have. Are there any in particular that would breed/school well in a 75 gallon? I'm partial to the nyereri, but I really enjoy the Christmas Fulus, flamebacks, and Hap limax as well.
> 
> ...


I also like the nyerereis. Look at the "all red" nawampasa. It can be stunning.

I have kept Victorians along with Malawis. The Victorian red coloration makes a nice complement with the mostly blue, yellow, and orange from Malawi.

Another nice fish with intense red coloration is the H. lifalili jewel. Contrary to popular belief, they do very well in the hard water of the Malawi/Victoria tank.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

NewETown said:


> So I'm thinking about re-doing my 75 gallon tank to have a little more color in it than it does now.
> 
> What I'd like to do is have a breeding school of some sort of Victorian cichlid. I really like the red/blue/green combo that a lot of the Vics have. Are there any in particular that would breed/school well in a 75 gallon? I'm partial to the nyereri, but I really enjoy the Christmas Fulus, flamebacks, and Hap limax as well.
> 
> ...


I also like the nyerereis. Look at the "all red" nawampasa. It can be stunning.

I have kept Victorians along with Malawis. The Victorian red coloration makes a nice complement with the mostly blue, yellow, and orange from Malawi.

Another nice fish with intense red coloration is the H. lifalili jewel. Contrary to popular belief, they do very well in the hard water of the Malawi/Victoria tank.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

AKA Kyoga flameback

http://www.haplochromis.org/minifiches2/2084_FR.html


----------



## NewETown (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah I really like the flamebacks as well. I think I'm going to go with either fulus or nyereri, just not sure which. Anyone try mixing them with cyprichromis or anything? Also, how many to a 75 gallon tank (4 feet)?


----------

